# March "Mud and/or Action Shots" Photo Contest - Vote Here



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Banner - Ripley*









*BridiesMum - Bridie*









*Brittany- Macgyver*









*Carsonsdaddy - Carson*









*daddysgirl - Roxy*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*davebeech - Tom*









*DocThee - Duke*









*Doreens - Monty*









*Ellas_Mom - Ella*









*FlyingQuizini - Quiz*









*Gldiebr - Baileys*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*goblue_scott - Maize*









*goldenhovawart - Priska*









*GoldenLover84 - Tucker*









*GoldenPaws2*









*goldnchocolat - Biscuit*









*HUDSON - Hudson*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Joe - Kia & Lila*









*Kandy - Misty*









*KerryandMollysmum - Kerry*









*KerryandMollysmum - Molly*









*Kimm*









*Kindell - Maple*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*LegoJacub - Geddy*









*lgnutah - Brooks*









*mybuddy - Buddy*









*mylissyk - Robbie*









*njb - Julie*









*nrhareiner - Abby*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*orfjara - Tara*









*pjd001*









*PureGold - Briggs*









*Robs_GRs - Lyndi*









*sleepyspencer - Duncan*









*vrocco1*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*welshgold - Gracie*









*wilki5 - Maisie & Benji*









*Wilsons_REAL_Mom*


----------



## King (Feb 10, 2007)

What happen to the mud........


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Great photos! This will be an impossible choice! The only thing that I'm clear on.... In my next life, I wanna be a Golden - they have SO much fun!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh my goodness! What great choices we had to choose from ... way too hard to make a choice. I had at least a top 10 favorites but they were all great.

Thanks everybody for submitting some wonderful pics. Was a tough choice.

I finally had to give my vote to MyBuddy - Buddy for his ingenuity in getting into his little slice of mud. Oh so cute! Loved it!


----------



## RiMan (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice photos:doh: yeah but there are to much it is like impossible to vote


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

It's a pity,you can't make a multiple vote cos they are some wonderful pictures.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Welshgold - Gracie got my vote. She just looks like she's having SO much fun!!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

KatzNK9 said:


> Oh my goodness! What great choices we had to choose from ... way too hard to make a choice. I had at least a top 10 favorites but they were all great.
> 
> Thanks everybody for submitting some wonderful pics. Was a tough choice.
> 
> I finally had to give my vote to MyBuddy - Buddy for his ingenuity in getting into his little slice of mud. Oh so cute! Loved it!


I just read this. I am so touched! THANK YOU...THANK YOU. You know what? I think just knowing that you voted for us is better than a win! I am so happy  I love them all.....nothing like a muddy golden heh?


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

My vote goes to W_elshgold - Gracie_, that is a fantastic shot. But rest assured, this was very hard decision. I liked many of them, this one just struck me as being very good.


----------



## WoodysMum (Mar 13, 2007)

OMG Great pics! My only concern is how happy they look being that dirty! Going to be keeping woody well away from these pics so he doesn't get any ideas.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is too funny! I saw so many wonderful photos, I just realized Tucker was in there! :doh: OMG...and I have to go to work today. I can't think anymore!!!


----------



## asuccesscoach4you (Apr 1, 2006)

I agree. There are some awesome photos here. I don't know how to choose either, but I will choose just for the sake of it. 
I wanna be a golden too! They have too much fun.


----------



## GoldenFrost (May 27, 2005)

So many good one but MyBuddy was just so sweet and filthy. LOL
So much fun they are having


----------



## Kindell (Feb 7, 2006)

These photo's were fantastic... my husband and I gave our vote to welshgold - Gracie... What a fantastic shot of a golden's dream - mud & water! But I just wanted to comment on wilsons-real-mom... that photo is so touching! The look on the kids faces as they see their best friend... I can only imagine what the look on your dog's face was! So beautiful... I'm glad you could capture such a great moment


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

OoOoOh, there's a tie!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

oooohhh......there's *still* a tie. Somebody should vote....March is almost over.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yep..what do we do if there's a tie? lol


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Yep..what do we do if there's a tie? lol


I don't know...maybe just let me win....


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Rutro ... I hope there were no hanging chads.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Maybe we'll have to have some sort of tiebreaker, or have Joe pick the winner?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Maybe we'll have to have some sort of tiebreaker, or have Joe pick the winner?


I haven't voted yet, and neither has my wife and kids..... I'll make sure they vote without looking at the results, though...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Okie! Well the tie has been broken now


----------

